# Aquascaping Weekend @ Romsey World of Water, 16th-17th Apr '16



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2016)

Hi all,

For those not on Facebook..  Just a quick post to let you all now that I'll be at Romsey World of Water this weekend, 16-17 Apr.

I'll be creating three new 'scapes from scratch (EA1200, Crystal Aqua, Mirabello tanks), giving a slideshow on each day and re-scaping some current display tanks.

It would be great to see some UKAPS members there!

Cheers,
George


----------



## ian_m (14 Apr 2016)

Is there a timetable/agenda ? Please...


----------



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2016)

Hi Ian - here you go...


----------



## ian_m (15 Apr 2016)

Ta. Will hopefully be there, as not far away from me....


----------



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2016)

ian_m said:


> Ta. Will hopefully be there, as not far away from me....


Great! Have we met before? If not please introduce yourself.


----------



## ian_m (15 Apr 2016)

George Farmer said:


> Great! Have we met before?


Nope.


----------



## ian_m (17 Apr 2016)

A very worthwhile Saturday. Met some very nice planty people.

George at work on the large tank.




Done. Also had the great pleasure of meeting the famous George Farmer red colander.




Lecture in progress.




Next scape in progress.


 

Done.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Apr 2016)

Thanks Ian! Great to meet you.


----------



## ian_m (14 Nov 2016)

He is back on 26th November I understand, after seeing a leaflet in Romsey World of Water this weekend.

The tank is still there, along with the 1960's background wall paper. It now has two Kessil spots on it, CO2 injection underneath as well as a sump. Water flow rate doesn't seem all that large, just two "duck bills" on either side.

Looks OK from at first glance.













All is not 100% though, most of the plants have BBA and odd algae spots on. Unfortunately most of the shots I took of the poor plants (and fish) were out of focus as phone camera focussed of the glass rather than the plant. 




However I am sure when George is there again he will be able to fix it .


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Nov 2016)

Is there no end to Georges talent now he's fixing the 60s wallpaper


----------

